# P.metallica Sling Sexing Attempt



## Najakeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Do you wanna give it a go?

#1






#2


----------



## Hobo (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm fairly sure #1 is a male. No doubt about it.

#2 I _think_ is female, but I'd need more shots to be sure.


----------



## Scolopeon (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks female, still hard to tell... yours is identical to mine.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, I thought so as well.

Lets`s try #2 again:


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Any other takers?

To me it looks like #1 is male and #2 is female.


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Jun 28, 2011)

I think they are both male


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 28, 2011)

1st one... male
2nd one... female


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, I have one of these slings still and she is a lot bigger. Anyone care for a guess?


----------



## BlackVenom (Nov 2, 2011)

@Najakeeper - Not that clear of a pic, but I think female.


----------



## BrettG (Nov 2, 2011)

Female.....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree with Brett... you've got a female on your hands...


----------



## grayzone (Nov 3, 2011)

looks like a girl TO ME... but then again im no expert


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, this was sling #2 on the above pictures as well so it seems like general idea was correct at the start when they were tiny slings.

Female P.metallica is exciting .


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Nov 3, 2011)

Sexed pair imo


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 1, 2015)

Guys, male?

This is a subadult:


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 2, 2015)

First time seeing white like that show up on a pic, but I'm fairly sure that's a female.


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 2, 2015)

Najakeeper said:


> Guys, male?
> 
> This is a subadult:


You really thing so? I thought the rectangular white area was a clear give away for male P.metallica.

Like here:

http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/archive/ventral-sexing-thread__o_t__t_504.html


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 2, 2015)

I've never seen a P. metallica with so much white pigmentation. I thought it had to do with the flash/lighting, but if it's really like that under normal light, then it is probably male.


----------



## advan (Apr 2, 2015)

You sure it doesn't have emboli? 

_Poecilotheria miranda_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 2, 2015)

advan said:


> You sure it doesn't have emboli?
> 
> _Poecilotheria miranda_


Yeah, just checked, mature male!

Some thief shipped me a mature male as a subadult female!


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 2, 2015)

Najakeeper said:


> Yeah, just checked, mature male!
> 
> Some thief shipped me a mature male as a subadult female!


WOW. I would flip out on them. I know the language rules here apply, but for a P. met you bought as a subadult FEMALE, turns into a MM... F bombs everywhere.


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 2, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> WOW. I would flip out on them. I know the language rules here apply, but for a P. met you bought as a subadult FEMALE, turns into a MM... F bombs everywhere.


Let's see if Paypal's buyer protection works. Then I will go crazy on them.


----------

